# Here's the TRUTHFUL AD CNN, FOX, MSNBC, CBS, ABC Refuse to run after Liberal Outrage !!!!



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

*Below is the TRUTH in a 30 second AD that CBS ran during Sunday Night Football and then banned as did ALL of the other Networks after massive Liberal outcry !!!!*

*Liberals DO NOT WANT THE *
*AMERICAN PUBLIC TO KNOW THE TRUTH !!!*

*



*

*VOTE REPUBLICAN TUESDAY NOV 6th !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN TUESDAY NOV 6th !!!!!*


----------

